# 8 acres 45 min east of downtown fayetteville AR



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

Wooded with a drive way in and around a pond 800ft of HWy 295 frontage. half mile off hwy 16, Secluded power and water easily available 100 ft of awesome creek frontage. just listed with a realtor. Across the road is my market garden site covered in hoop houses not for sale.The price for the 8 acres is 24,000. I could take 10k down and finance at 6%. I also have one acre down the road right on the hwy I would sell for 4k also I will finance half of that.Neither place is good for vegetables you could build a nice rock house on the 8 acres. Jesse 479-643-2124


----------

